# 1632 tubes-FAST



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

I chronograph single looped 1632 with 1/4 in steel at 325fps.I also tested pseudo tapered 1632 with standard 177.BB at 305fps.The 1/4in will blow through a steel soup can.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Please can you test the looped 1632 with 5/16 steel.
Thanks


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

sorry I don't have any 5/16


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Please can you test the looped 1632 with 5/16 steel.
> Thanks


I shoot looped 1632 tubes. The set I tested was 6 1/2 inches pulled to about 34 inches some where between 7 and 8 pounds of pull. 7/16 steel was 190 fps. 3/8 steel ws 220 fps and the 5/16 was 243 fps.

I think you get a lot of return for the amount of effort it takes to pull the tubes.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, there awesome little tubes.IF I could get a tube that would spring my slingbow like that would be great.I am using doubled 2052 and it has not sped up much 145fps.Any suggestions on a faster tube.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Yes, there awesome little tubes.IF I could get a tube that would spring my slingbow like that would be great.I am using doubled 2052 and it has not sped up much 145fps.Any suggestions on a faster tube.


The best I ever got was 135 fps with double 1/4 inch tubes I have some light arrows that I am going to try when I get my new slingbow setup. They are only 200 grain They should zip out there They are about half the weight of an average arrow.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes,the lighter arrows sounds good,let me no how it goes.I am wanting the fastest rubber made that will push my arrows.ZIPPIDY DO DA.I thought looped dk would push it better than anything else,I tried all sizes have not got the right rubber yet. Any ideas


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Yes,the lighter arrows sounds good,let me no how it goes.I am wanting the fastest rubber made that will push my arrows.ZIPPIDY DO DA.I thought looped dk would push it better than anything else,I tried all sizes have not got the right rubber yet. Any ideas


I think everyone agree's That flats are the fastest if you are setup for them. As fast as these little tubes are I am going to try double doubles when the time comes and see what they do.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

I Might try that but I will have to find away to attach bands to my slingers,that would attach cleanly.I am using a judge g3 and diablo pro trimmed out nicely for my slingbows.You have ideas for attaching bands on a tube shooter.That g3 is made for loops.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> I Might try that but I will have to find away to attach bands to my slingers,that would attach cleanly.I am using a judge g3 and diablo pro trimmed out nicely for my slingbows.You have ideas for attaching bands on a tube shooter.That g3 is made for loops.


I don't know anything about the judge. You can put flats on the tube shooters using the Chinese handcuff method. I have even done double flats using this method. I use it on all the tube shooters i have even for shooting the single tubes. I have my little tube shooter setup this way with the double 1632's. Here is a link to a vid I did about this attachment method.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

That's great information,good video.You make it look easy.I will definitely give that a try.THANKS!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> I chronograph single looped 1632 with 1/4 in steel at 325fps.I also tested pseudo tapered 1632 with standard 177.BB at 305fps.The 1/4in will blow through a steel soup can.


Thin walled tubes rock.

The second from lightest dipped
Simple Shot tubes are extremely thin walled and put 3/8" steel through 7-8 layers of corrugated cardboard in pseudo taper configuration. I don't have a chronograph but I'd love to see the results of those.

These red tubes are very light and have very thin walls and so are the fastest I've tested. But I have no Idea who makes them. They were given to me.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

You must be talking about the medium dip from simpleshot on that 3/8.Try to find out what those red tubes are and size.Thanks!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> You must be talking about the medium dip from simpleshot on that 3/8.Try to find out what those red tubes are and size.Thanks!


I hope to. These reds are only good day
for 1/4" single. But are bigger around and thinner walled than the 1632's so they "feel" even faster. I think they may be some Tex Shooter product but I dunno. Looped they throw 5/8" almost as fast as flats.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> I chronograph single looped 1632 with 1/4 in steel at 325fps.I also tested pseudo tapered 1632 with standard 177.BB at 305fps.The 1/4in will blow through a steel soup can.


If that's the case, we got ourselves a new hunting band set with 1/4 steel!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

yep you can take birds with it'


----------

